# Anyone carrying a Sony DAT recorder in their cars?



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

We bought two new cars last year and neither has a CD player. One car limits how loud you can hear it.

Streaming is NOT the answer. One constant issue is cell phone battery life is short - about 1 hour max.

Streaming constantly shuts off, sats are horribly unreliable, and I hate the content of SIRXm that is filled with DJs talking for hours and commercials. It's like 70s FM radio but better since, this time there is a fee involved.

Chips in the USB port? Yeah, this works in a Toyota SUV but does NOT in an Porsche electric car. 

There is NO places within a 3 hour drive that installs car stereos where I live - E. TN USA. Nothing on FB or Craig's list either.

Anyway, I bought this Sony DAT recorder rig and will use it in the car with headphones. This is legal in TN USA.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

I just download lossless music to my phone, and plug in the phone when in the car: Keeps the phone battery topped up and gives me top audio quality, no interruptions, no talking DJs, etc, and incredibly convenient (no physical media to manage and change).


----------

